# Chilli seed swap



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Ok...will have

Mexican D'Abol
Peru Lemon Aji
Tabasco
Naga Bon
Trin Orange Scorpians.
Birds eye ( a hybrid that are as big as your thumb)

Will swap as a prefference, will give seeds if you send me a stamped envelope.

Note: will not guarantee germination or final fruit type. But there free so....well....there free

Note 2: All my original first gen where sourced from the Hippy Seed Company on the NSW Central coast


----------



## djar007 (20/3/14)

I got Bhut Jolokia's
Trininidad scorps
heaps of zimbabwe birdseyes
and heaps of habaneros. Not far off so will offer them up when they are ready to roll.
Just added one trini to a jar of pickled onions and I couldnt breathe the air above the jar without coughing.
note: all promise but no guarentee. as per the chilli producers code.


----------



## mr_wibble (21/3/14)

I'm after some fertile poblano seeds. 
I bought some of ebay last year, but *none* of them germinated.

Will trade beer, or pay cash.


----------



## mattymoo (21/3/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> I'm after some fertile poblano seeds.
> I bought some of ebay last year, but *none* of them germinated.
> 
> Will trade beer, or pay cash.


Me too. I bought some poblano seeds this summer (not from ebay) and didn't get any to germinate. Perhaps they're a difficult species to grow but I'd be surprised.

I've also got some red rocoto seeds I'm happy to swap if anyone's interested.


----------



## littlejohn (21/3/14)

Hi all,

PM me to swap (i have):

Aji Lemon drop (smells like passionfruit)

Habonero (choc, red, orange)

Fatalli

Red 7 pot/pod

Piquin (really prolific plant and is great for mexican style hot sauce)

Jalapeno

Tabasco

Pasilla Bajo (mellow smoky flavour)

Thai red

For . . . . . . basically anything that isn't on that list


----------



## indica86 (29/3/14)

I have Serrano, Naga Morich, Black Pearl, Fiesta > these will grow.
Birds Eye grow everywhere.
Orange Habs > won't ever germinate. Fookers.

I'd like




Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mexican D'Abol
> Peru Lemon Aji
> Tabasco


and




littlejohn said:


> Piquin (really prolific plant and is great for mexican style hot sauce)
> 
> 
> Pasilla Bajo (mellow smoky flavour)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

Anyone that wants seeds on my list then pls send a stamped envelope

Swapers...well...we just swap...


----------



## indica86 (30/3/14)

Do you want anything I haz? Else I send stamps.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

indica86 said:


> I have Serrano, Naga Morich, Black Pearl, Fiesta > these will grow.
> Birds Eye grow everywhere.
> Orange Habs > won't ever germinate. Fookers.
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ok...will have
> 
> Mexican D'Abol
> Peru Lemon Aji
> ...


Sorry Stu your hybrid will not work as a seed, they will revert back to what they were matched from.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Sorry Stu your hybrid will not work as a seed, they will revert back to what they were matched from.


Indeed...but....I have grown them in groups..and some im beds far removed from others. I have been lucky enough to spread the seedlings...

I am not trying to cross pollinate


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/14)

Stu when you have any hybrid the next generation reverts back to those which were crossed, it is nothing to do with cross pollination on your part. I have some cucumbers at the moment which are hybrids but I am saving the seed to see what I get from them. You will still get a chilli plant but not the same as what you originally grew.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

Yes. 
I am not saying mine are hybrids. 

I was saying that the seeds I got came from the hippy company originally ..My 1st gen. ..My orriginal supply

I am not trying to say my chilli seeds are hybreds. 

But..I cant say that my seeds are true to type as they may have been cross pollinated

I cant say that the seed I give is what I say it is. 

I can only give you a seed from the pod.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/14)

Well I read Birds eye hybrid as big as your thumb in your first post, not nit picking, just read a lot about plants.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well I read Birds eye hybrid as big as your thumb in your first post, not nit picking, just read a lot about plants.


This is a seed swap thread. If you dont want or are not interested in swaping seeds.......


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/14)

As long as your aware that hybrids will not produce what you expect. Just for your information.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

Its all good WEAL...its all good


----------



## Steve (8/4/14)

Ive got some bhut jolokia and goats weed seeds. Given to me by Tony on AHB approx. 3-4 years ago. Have been in a ziplock in the fridge since I got them. They should be fine if anyone wants them?
Cheezels
Steve

P.S. Guaranteed non hybrid.


----------



## LiquidGold (8/4/14)

Goats weed ay B)


----------



## Steve (8/4/14)

yep, big black gnarly curly chillies. (honest occifer!)


----------



## Samuel Adams (28/4/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> I'm after some fertile poblano seeds.
> I bought some of ebay last year, but *none* of them germinated.
> 
> Will trade beer, or pay cash.





matteus said:


> Me too. I bought some poblano seeds this summer (not from ebay) and didn't get any to germinate. Perhaps they're a difficult species to grow but I'd be surprised.
> 
> I've also got some red rocoto seeds I'm happy to swap if anyone's interested.


I bought a Poblano plant from Masters a while ago, didn't get much fruit from it but it's still alive (hopefully can keep it this way through winter) & I've got some seeds put away for planting in spring. I'll be happy to share some seeds after the next crop, just don't have many from what I got this time.


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/14)

KASHMIRI CHILLIES

Chillies grow well hereabouts over the winter, especially in my sunny brick walled courtyard. I was back on Bribie Island a couple of weeks ago and got some seeds of my buddy who had grown Kashmiris from seeds I'd given him ages ago.

I bought dried Kashmiris in Newcastle last year and none of the seeds germinated, I reckon they had been nuked.

So watch this space, if they come up I'll be in the market in a couple of months.


----------



## Samuel Adams (17/5/14)

FYI I was in Bi-Lo the other day and noticed they had a nice box full of Poblano's, Serrano's & Red Habs. (All looked how they should too not hybrids)
Would be a easy way to get some seeds. Probably would be in most Coles & Bi-Lo stores around the country.


----------



## hoppy2B (5/4/18)

*THREAD RESURRECTION *​
Hi folks, I'm after some Chocolate Habanero seeds, 10-15 would be nice.

I have to trade, seeds of the following:

Reapers;
Hungarian Black; and 
Big Jim.
It would be great to get some in the Adelaide area so that I wouldn't need to wait for them to arrive in the mail and could plant them straight away. Happy to trade in the post if none available locally. 
Thanks in advance, much appreciated.


----------



## thumbsucker (5/4/18)

John I would be interested in Aji Lemon drop & Pasilla Bajo.

I have Carolina Reapers (Pain and Agon) and Rocoto Peron chillie (Species: Pubescens grows to over 2 meters tall frost tolerant and lives for 15 years)


----------



## hoppy2B (20/4/18)

*UPDATE*​
I now have a heap of Chocolate Habanero after buying a bunch of mixed pods online. Consequently I also have a heap of other varieties I can swap. I am now keen to get hold of some Chocolate Scorpion seeds if anyone has some available. 
I have seeds for the following varieties available to swap:

Aji Lemon
Bhut Jolokia
Butch T Scorpion
Carolina Reaper
Chocolate Habanero
Orange Habanero
Orange Naga Viper
Oz Brain Killer 2
Peach Viper
Yellow Scorpion
Message me if you would like to swap.
Cheers.


----------



## Slurp (8/8/18)

Hoppy,

I have a bunch of seeds and dried pods to play with. If you have a viable choc hab, I am interested, my last lot did bugger all. I have many seeds in common, but also some you don't have, like SB7J, MOA yellow hab, jamaican, a lovely red jolokia but not a rampant hot one (although I have those too). Amarillo etc also in the fridge. Let me know what you are after and happy to have a chat in PM. 

Cheers

S


----------



## hoppy2B (16/7/19)

Slurp said:


> Hoppy,
> 
> I have a bunch of seeds and dried pods to play with. If you have a viable choc hab, I am interested, my last lot did bugger all. I have many seeds in common, but also some you don't have, like SB7J, MOA yellow hab, jamaican, a lovely red jolokia but not a rampant hot one (although I have those too). Amarillo etc also in the fridge. Let me know what you are after and happy to have a chat in PM.
> 
> ...



Hi Slurp

Sorry, I have only just seen your message. I have a heap of different varieties now. I'm not looking to trade as I have too many already lol. 

Are you still looking for Chocolate Hab?


----------

